# HR20-100 0x022B - Issues / Discussion



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

HR20-100: 0x022B
National Release began 4/23/2008

Release notes:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=126769

Please keep discussion confined to issues only with this receiver.

Please don't post "Got it" or "Didn't Get it" posts, they will be deleted.


----------



## jgriffin7 (Feb 16, 2007)

Deleted - wrong thread...


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

When pausing live TV (end of buffer), the unit will actually rewind a couple seconds or so before resuming play. All subsequent pausing and un-pausing will result in the playback resuming from the actual point that you had paused from (just as long as you don't fast forward all the way to the end of the buffer).

This "rewinding" makes it difficult to sync up with simultaneous feeds, such as the same baseball or basketball games being shown on two different channels, because I cannot pause and resume play at the exact time I need to.

Is this a direct result/ byproduct/ side-effect of the new "Fast Forward to True Live TV" feature? 

I wish there was a way they could fix this.

(Same issue with HR20-700, so there is an identical post there, too)


----------



## davez (Nov 19, 2005)

Is the national release 0x022B the same as the CE release 0x022B?


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

davez said:


> Is the national release 0x022B the same as the CE release 0x022B?


Yes. See link below. Earl gives us an explanation.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=126765


----------



## DFDureiko (Feb 20, 2006)

having audio sync issues, very prominent on the last episode of Bones
also this morning "The View" recorded at 11am and no audio, tried restart. still no audio, and can't bring up CC. (never tried before, I'm assuming CC is not via satellite?
Dan


----------



## davez (Nov 19, 2005)

DBSNewbie said:


> Yes. See link below. Earl gives us an explanation.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=126765


Thanks.


----------



## speedcouch (Jun 23, 2004)

So the release notes say "Fixed ScreenSaver with MediaShare Video Playback", but does that have anything to do with the *major *screensaver problems causing empty recordings??? This is really starting to piss me off and my husband is even complaining about it and he never cares about this stuff. We were away last weekend and will be this weekend. I had to go in and set up something to record every couple of hours, so the damn screensaver won't come on and the recording fail. That's absurd! :nono2:

Didn't put the TV on the HR20 last night when I came home at all. Then saw it recording and figured out it was recording back to you. Turned it on to watch and found the screensaver was on and had an empty recording. 

Does Earl of anyone know if this problem will be fixed with the software update?

Cheryl


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

How is the screensaver causing empty recordings?

The screensaver is only on the output video stream... it comes into play AFTER the program is recorded, or received.

The symptoms you listed, appear to be more system stability related then a screensaver.

System stability is also a concern and a focus of their improvements, and this particular release is no exception to that.


----------



## speedcouch (Jun 23, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> How is the screensaver causing empty recordings?


Okay, I mischaracterized them as "empty." I get a recording for the full length of the program, but it's nothing but blank screen because of the screensaver. I know this is a well-documented problem, but I don't understand why everyone has stopped mentioning it lately and why Direct won't fix it.

Can you please explain that? I've tried rebooting the DVR and it does nothing to stop the screensaver from coming on in the middle of the night or after any long period of inactivity.

Cheryl


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Again... I still don't understand how the Screen Saver is having any impact on the recording... the screen saver is inserted into the video output of the unit AFTER the recording aspect of the unit.

And can you give me some links on this well-documented problem with the screen saver ?

If you are referring to the "simple" blank recording issue (that again, have no tie to the ScreenSaver)... then yes... this release does address some of the factors for that... and improves but doesn't completely eliminate that.

And given this user base... the only reason why they would "stop mentioning it", is that is not happening to them... 

As for last line... the screensaver just spontaneously turning on for no reason... yes, that too has been worked on in this release..

Two different issues...


----------



## speedcouch (Jun 23, 2004)

It's been documented on this forum in this thread since the last update:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=120196&highlight=Screensaver

Apparently on our boxes, the screensaver comes on in the middle of the night EVERY night, unless I have something recording and it does away with the live buffer. When I come home at night and turn it on EVERY day, there is no buffer, the screensaver is on and I have to hit the play button twice to get it off and then get a picture back. If I have something scheduled after hours of inactivity, even starting to record (like last night on Back to You), will not disable the screensaver and so all I get is 1/2 hour of blank screen in my recording.

Cheryl


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

There is definitely a problem with empty recordings and I have certainly complained about it (  Earl) but I am pretty certain it has nothing to do with the screensaver as I and many others have had the issue happen on one show that was recording while we were watching something else so the screensaver was most decidedly not on. Now, this is only with recording directly to the DVR. I never use any external device, so that I can't speak to.

I will say that each morning, if I have left the machine on Live TV, it is still on Live TV the next day when I get up at around 6 AM. If I pause it, it will be on teh screensaver, which to me is the expected behavior.


----------



## grizbear (Aug 9, 2007)

speedcouch said:


> It's been documented on this forum in this thread since the last update:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=120196&highlight=Screensaver
> 
> ...


Excellent description of the problem which has 150+ posts on the thread. Hopefully this new release will make it go away! Got mine this AM, time will tell...


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

ISSUE:

One time incident from about a week ago running CE 0x22b (which essentially is NR 0x22B) - HR20-100 would not respond to IR Commands. Light on front panel would blink, suggesting that unit is accepting IR signal, but actual command function does not occur.

Reset fixed the problem.

I thought it was an isolated incident, but someone else has experienced it.

See thread below:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=126208


----------



## sytyguy (Dec 7, 2006)

I had the screensaver come on while on live tv, as soon as I turned the TV on. On another receiver I had the "searching for satellite", switching to another channel and then back seemed to fix it, for now.


----------



## speedcouch (Jun 23, 2004)

grizbear said:


> Excellent description of the problem which has 150+ posts on the thread. Hopefully this new release will make it go away! Got mine this AM, time will tell...


Thanks!

As to Earl and the other posters, my issue is not with the screensaver itself, but the fact it seems to erase the live buffer and a scheduled recording is not able to overcome that, thereby leaving me with a scheduled recording of _nothing_.

Cheryl


----------



## kaszeta (Apr 8, 2008)

sytyguy said:


> I had the screensaver come on while on live tv, as soon as I turned the TV on. On another receiver I had the "searching for satellite", switching to another channel and then back seemed to fix it, for now.


I had 771 errors this morning after my ~2:30am update. I did a reset which seems to have fixed it.


----------



## josejrp (May 5, 2007)

Lost did not record tonight (4/24/08) even though it was a new episode and it's first in my Prioritizer. The History shows "This episode was deleted because of its recording permissions. (1002)." I believe others saw this bug during the CE. Since this affects the basic functionality of this box, it needs to be fixed ASAP.


----------



## socal404 (Jun 26, 2007)

Probably a stupid question, but in the Improved category, what does UI polishing/fixes, mean? Specifically what does "UI" mean?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

socal404 said:


> Probably a stupid question, but in the Improved category, what does UI polishing/fixes, mean? Specifically what does "UI" mean?


User Interface.

Typically that line in the update, refers to they fixed the text... or the alignment of something... changed some descriptions or other sorts of things


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

josejrp said:


> Lost did not record tonight (4/24/08) even though it was a new episode and it's first in my Prioritizer. The History shows "This episode was deleted because of its recording permissions. (1002)." I believe others saw this bug during the CE. Since this affects the basic functionality of this box, it needs to be fixed ASAP.


Vindication? 

This SW was released too early.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Lee L said:


> Vindication?
> 
> This SW was released too early.


Vindication?

Really... Did everyone lose LOST last night?

Given that LOST changed their running time during... which is the same scenerio that happened with AI just a few weeks ago on the previous version.

Even though you got a different error message in the ToDo list...
There is no guarantee that this would not have happened on the previous version.. Since it also showed issues with late guide data changes...

How much longer shoudl they have waited... another week? 2...4.. 6 two more months? What is the right time... Considering all the other issues that were out there, that were addressed by this release...

Guess they were not important enough to get this fix out there to solve those, while they still work on some of the others...


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

To me, at least they should have waited the normal CE cycle length to ensure they had enough feedback. If I were running the show, I would even say double the normal CE cycle to make sure that rare errors did not crop up.

As it was, they thought they found the bug, released the CE Froday and Sat, then released it national on what, Tuesday? Lots of people have not even recorded the normal weeks shows by then and ther eare certainly plenty who have not watched them all by then.

As far as importance, this device is made to record TV shows to watch them later so that I feel I am getting a good value for the $120+ a month I am paying DirecTV. Anything that affects Recording and playing back shows should be priority over everything else.

I'm sorry you have to deal with it Earl as you certainly did not code the thing, but they stuffed it this time. They are sounding more and more like Dish Network every day.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Lee L said:


> To me, at least they should have waited the normal CE cycle length to ensure they had enough feedback. If I were running the show, I would even say double the normal CE cycle to make sure that rare errors did not crop up.
> 
> As it was, they thought they found the bug, released the CE Froday and Sat, then released it national on what, Tuesday? Lots of people have not even recorded the normal weeks shows by then and ther eare certainly plenty who have not watched them all by then.
> 
> ...


Go back and look at the issue reports for the previous CE version... with in a day we had a LOT of reports of the Recording Permission bug.. With in three days it was significantly reported... so yes... that is used a comparison guague to see how previlent it is now.

There is a LOT that goes into the decision to release the version... a lot... you all only see a portion of it with the CE releases... but believe me... if they don't feel the software upgrade is beneficial or worth any issues that may come along with it... they have no problem delaying it for another version.

And with these posts... I am just trying to give you all some insight on how the process goes...
DirecTV takes this very seriously... after all if a bad release goes... it coests them a LOT of real money, in call center calls... tech visits... customers... ect...
They don't just willy nilly throw it out there...


----------



## IAP (Jul 22, 2007)

josejrp said:


> Lost did not record tonight (4/24/08)...





Earl Bonovich said:


> Really... Did everyone lose LOST last night?


Ugly Betty, Gray's Anatomy and Lost did not record last night. Actually, to be exact, the record light was on and the recordings were listed, but when I tried to play the shows I could only see black screens with the end of show messages asking me whether to save or delete the programs. After I reset the DVR, these recordings were no longer listed.

Even while these shows were still recording, I was unable to tune to ABC to watch these shows live. I got a searching for satellite message. When I tried to watch the actual recordings from the List menu while the programs were still in progress, all I could see were black screens. All the other channels functioned normally and tuned in just fine. After the recording times were over, ABC tuned in as normal.

The previous night, Wednesday, April 23, I had a similar problem (searching for satellite) tuning to NBC while the DVR was still recording the NBC Nightly News. When I tried to watch the recording while the program was still in progress, all I could see was a black screen; however, I was able to watch the program from the List menu after I reset the DVR (unfortunately the same did not work for ABC's programs last night).

I did not have these problems before the latest software upgrade.

A call to Directv technical support this morning was worse than useless. The representative just wanted me to check for loose connections when I get home from the office. She insisted that this issue is not software related. Someone has to clue the customer service agents as to the real cause of this issue.

Is there a way to go back to the previous software version?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

No there is not..

And with the black-screen recordings... those occured on the previous version as well... so there is no guarantee that it wouldn't have failed in that case either.


----------



## t_h (Mar 7, 2008)

Pretty dang frustrating. We coughed up some cash to get off of our old tivo's because they didnt reliably record some shows, and now we have a different box that doesnt reliably record some shows.

I guess I need to sit down with the tv guide every week and plug in forced manual recordings of the shows we actually would like to see.

Or dig out my old series 1 and put it on the basic cable feed and let that go to work.

Seems to me the problem is directv's guide data, on both the tivo and the directv dvr boxes.


----------



## sytyguy (Dec 7, 2006)

Lip-sync problems seemed to have vanished, at least for me, and all of my three boxes have no serious problems, knock on wood. Just thought I'd throw in something positive, for what it's worth.


----------



## Dolfid (Jul 17, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Vindication?
> 
> Really... Did everyone lose LOST last night?
> 
> ...


I lost "Lost" last night(04/24/08)and NCIS on (04/22/08) due to the "permission" bug - one occurance on a CE and one occurance on the new NR

I quit participating in the CE program because there were typically more problems introduced than fixed with each iteration - Media Share still sucks - On Demand is a joke with slow downloads even when you have high speed internet (someone is "choking the stream" ISP or Directv?)

I would assume that Directv thinks the software is fairly stable if they release it nationally...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Dolfid said:


> I lost "Lost" last night(04/24/08)and NCIS on (04/22/08) due to the "permission" bug - one occurance on a CE and one occurance on the new NR
> 
> I quit participating in the CE program because there were typically more problems introduced than fixed with each iteration - Media Share still sucks - On Demand is a joke with slow downloads even when you have high speed internet (someone is "choking the stream" ISP or Directv?)
> 
> I would assume that Directv thinks the software is fairly stable if they release it nationally...


MediaShare is still in Beta... so yes... they decided to continue with the release, even with the current MediaShare issues.

As for OnDemand being a joke on slow downs? Haven't see any change in DoD performance on my end... so as with the architecture in the internet... maybe there is something between you and their servers, that is bogged down at the time... .doesn't need to be either your ISP or DirecTV, could be something along the way.


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

sytyguy said:


> Lip-sync problems seemed to have vanished, at least for me, and all of my three boxes have no serious problems, knock on wood. Just thought I'd throw in something positive, for what it's worth.


My lip-sync issues seem to be much better as well, although not totally gone.

And for what it's worth, Lost recorded fine for me. I started watching it about 15 minutes into it and caught up to live by the end, so I don't know if that makes a difference.


----------



## t_h (Mar 7, 2008)

Dolfid said:


> I lost "Lost" last night(04/24/08)and NCIS on (04/22/08) due to the "permission" bug - one occurance on a CE and one occurance on the new NR


Oh good. I just checked and we didnt get NCIS either and a half dozen of my sons shows also didnt record due to the recording permissions bug.

Can we somehow get a product that adequately records what its been told to record first, and worry about new features later?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

t_h said:


> Oh good. I just checked and we didnt get NCIS either and a half dozen of my sons shows also didnt record due to the recording permissions bug.
> 
> Can we somehow get a product that adequately records what its been told to record first, and worry about new features later?


So which one of the new features.... should have been taken out?
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=126769

Which one of those listed features do you think led to the issue you had?

Any chance that something else could have happened?
You know the Lost, guide data changed it was set to end at :01... changed to :02... maybe that caused the problem (similar to the American Idol issues)... un-related to any of the other issues.

Which then could lead to the same issue with NCIS...

As for your Son's shows... any of them repeats? Any of them you previously recorded? Any of them on another time during the day? Any of them sitting on your hard drive already?


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Earl,

Are all these blank/missed recordings software related or guide data related? I thought I saw some posts of people with HR10-250 getting missed recordings just like those with HR2x. That to me would point towards guide data issues.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Indiana627 said:


> Earl,
> 
> Are all these blank/missed recordings software related or guide data related? I thought I saw some posts of people with HR10-250 getting missed recordings just like those with HR2x. That to me would point towards guide data issues.


Don't know... where are you seeing the HR10-250 reports...
Are they for the same shows?


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Don't know... where are you seeing the HR10-250 reports...
> Are they for the same shows?


I wish I could find the posts but I can't.

Perhaps a poll set up in the General D* forum (or the D* programming forum) to find people with both an HR10 and an HR2x who have experienced missed/blank recordings recently would be helpful?

(Sorry for cluttering up this issues thread.)


----------



## t_h (Mar 7, 2008)

Earl - my sons shows were an animated show called Max and Ruby, and they failed to record because of the same recording permission problem. The series link is set to record all episodes.

Seems like I picked a scab over the features issue. Frankly I just want the box to do its basic function...record the tv shows I tell it to. It looks like directv is working furiously on the VOD and media share features. Those are nice, but dont mean much if the product doesnt perform its most basic function reliably.

This isnt a new product, and its not advertised by directv as a beta product. Whether the guide data changes or not isnt really my concern.

My tivo box rarely screwed up a recording in the last few years of its use. My directv tivo r10 unit didnt either until directv introduced this new guide data stream a little over a year ago that started causing recordings to not happen on occasion. They took that away and the problems went away. They brought it back with new software for the tivo and while it was better, the problems still occurred now and then.

After the 10th time over a year that directv customer service told me that it wouldnt be a problem with their boxes, and it was a tivo problem, I bought their boxes, went through the learning curve change, and its not only still a problem...its worse.

Better still, wait until I have to tell my wife later on that two of her shows didnt record. Maybe I'll try to distract her with a VOD download or an MP3 off our media server.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

DirecTV is an amazingly large company... There are multiple development teams working on different areas.

So the team that is working on DoD... may or may not have any impact on recordings that are missed.

Same with MediaShare and others... there are only so many resources that can be put onto an issue, before you get too many cooks in the pot.

You are right it is not your concern... you just want it to work.
But stating that they should completely halt all other development work, because there is an issue out there... is not the answer either.

I am glad that your TiVo box rarely screwed up... but it does screw up.

And the note that it was Max and Ruby... and that is what failed to record, and the reason you got... is 100x more usesfull in the issue threads... then just saying you missed recordings...

That is what this is for... issue reporting, so the details and the trends can be found... so that hopefully then... what ever is causing it... be it bad code, bad guide data, bad what ever... can get eliminated...

And that is the scab that is getting picked at....


----------



## t_h (Mar 7, 2008)

I didnt say that all other development work should stop and I'm quite intimately familiar with software development, having been an operating system developer for many years.

What I said was that a focus should be put on resolving the core competency of the box. Sometimes thats helped along by not putting new things for it to do in alongside problem code that doesnt quite work yet, until the core code is made to work in a bulletproof manner.

The tivo really only missed one show that we liked to watch, and only when the "new guide data stream" was in place. Prior to that, I cant remember how many years it was since a show failed to record.

Seems after looking at the tivo problem pretty closely, the failure to record was primarily around shows that changed their guide data close to the recording time. For example, Survivor was infamous for not recording, and it had a generic description "contestants vie for a million dollars on a deserted island" or some such, then changed it to an actual description of the show the day it was to record. My wife also lost a few other episodes of some reality shows and a few episodes of Oprah (get me a helmet). Her shows also had the same last minute guide data description change.

Seems these shows (NCIS, LOST) got nixed by a last minute time change.

My guess on the tivo/survivor problem was that rather than editing the in-place guide data, that the original piece of guide data with the generic description was deleted and then the new guide data with the new description was inserted. The tivo got the deletion and removed the recording but didnt get the reinsertion and schedule the show until it was too late. It would respond to this by saying that the show didnt record because someone in the household removed or altered the season pass.

So perhaps the same problem exists here for these shows which had their times changed in the 11th hour. Is the guide data modified in place or is the old iteration removed and a new one with the new information inserted?

If the latter, then the box is simply failing to respond to the remove/reinsert appropriately or in a timely manner.

In that case it'd need a fix to the software, or a change to the way guide data is replicated from directv out to the boxes.

I'm guessing (wildly) that this "new guide data stream" involved making the guide data more real time to suit things like video on demand and other live/active features. If so that may have created the problem when the more rapidly updated guide data ran into a box limitation in its ability to respond to rapid changes.

Thats all I can guess at...most of our shows didnt and dont do a lot of last minute changes. Seems like when they do, its a problem for any directv box...tivo or not.


----------



## IAP (Jul 22, 2007)

I am confused.

Are the failures to record discussed by others the same as the blank recordings experienced by me? If not, were the three blank recordings and "searching for satellite" error messages which my DVR displayed, when I tried to watch the shows live, caused by the same Permission bug that has been discussed in earlier posts?

Is DirecTV doing anything to fix this issue? Do I have to call tech support and, if so, what do I tell them? I am really not interested in being told to check for loose connections when that, obviously, is not the problem.

Thanks


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

-) We don't know if they are the same... or if they are different... the end result is the same, but we don't know if they are caused by the same reasons.

-) Searching for Satellite is something else... meaning what is says... it can't communicate with your dish and receive the signal.

-) Permission bug would result in something not recording at all.

Yes, DirecTV is always looking at these posted issues to try and resolve them.
No you don't need to call tech support... posting here get's right into the hands of the development teams


----------



## IAP (Jul 22, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> -) Searching for Satellite is something else... meaning what is says... it can't communicate with your dish and receive the signal.


I am a novice in these matters, so please bear with me.

If the DVR can't communicate with the dish or receive the signal, why was I able to tune and watch other channels at the same time that I was experiencing those problems with Ugly Betty, Gray's Anatomy and Lost? I assume that ABC (channel 7 in Los Angeles) must share a satellite with at least some other channels. At the same time that I was unable to watch ch. 7 (and got blank recordings) I was able to tune into all the other local stations, network affiliated and independent, as well as CNNHD.

This is what puzzles me the most, if the problem was caused by a loose connection, as tech support would have me believe, it most likely would have affected only one of the DVR tuners. From my limited understanding, both the DVR tuners failed me, but that problem affected only one channel last night. The previous night I noticed only a problem with NBC, channel 4, which was resolved by Thursday, but then that was the only program I was recording Wednesday night.

Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Basically... the DVR asked for the dish to lock into a particular SAT, Transponder combination... and it had difficulty.

So when you get a searching for satellite message... basically that means... something happened and the box is not getting what it expects from the dish.

Are they related to the other problems? Can't say for certain... There is a good chance it is... but it is not for sure.


----------



## yngdiego (Jul 28, 2007)

IAP said:


> Ugly Betty, Gray's Anatomy and Lost did not record last night. Actually, to be exact, the record light was on and the recordings were listed, but when I tried to play the shows I could only see black screens with the end of show messages asking me whether to save or delete the programs. After I reset the DVR, these recordings were no longer listed.


Same thing happened to me with Survivor on Thursday night. Now I have to find it on bit torrents to view.  I called in to complain, and got two months Showtime for free, so it was worthwhile to call in.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

I watched Survivor last night, and was planning on watching LOST tonight.

Got home and just checked, and it's there.

(let's out sigh of relief)


----------



## Dolfid (Jul 17, 2007)

yngdiego said:


> Same thing happened to me with Survivor on Thursday night. Now I have to find it on bit torrents to view.  I called in to complain, and got two months Showtime for free, so it was worthwhile to call in.


It's a NR so why not call in! I'm going to do the same to see what they'll give me for their screwed up software... 6 months of Showtime or HDTV would be acceptable! - I was really counting on the last showings of NCIS and Lost...


----------



## yngdiego (Jul 28, 2007)

I don't know if this is 022B related or not, but I've never had this happen before. So I was watching a recorded session of NCIS tonight and about 45 minutes into it after I FF'd through a commercial it seemed like I was listening to a secondary audio track. I kept hearing voice overs that described the visual action in the scene (Gibbs smirks as he looks at the hot agent, etc.), its like it was for the visually impaired.

I'm not sure if this was a broadcast problem, or a receiver issue. But I've never in my life heard such secondary audio from my receiver before. I watched other shows tonight, and didn't have the problem. 

I don't even know if there's a way to switch to secondary audio via IR? I'm using a Harmony One and setup an action for FFx4 and that's the only button I pressed.


----------



## LoTekJunky (Apr 8, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> There is a LOT that goes into the decision to release the version... a lot... you all only see a portion of it with the CE releases... but believe me... if they don't feel the software upgrade is beneficial or worth any issues that may come along with it... they have no problem delaying it for another version.


Then why don't they open this process up so it doesn't look like the CE participants are just blowing in the wind?

Also, is this the only medium for reporting issues? I've just recently started following these CE and NR threads, but have called customer service way too many times to remember...

Finally, the description of gamesearch is unclear. Is there something that explains what it does? I have MANY issues recording MLB games with extra innings and I'm just about fed up with it. I tried searching on "gamesearch", but it brings up threads that have a million replies. Is gamesearch supposed to fix the "receiver is not authorized to record this" message?


----------



## t_h (Mar 7, 2008)

More info on the missed recording, FWIW.

Looks like my sons show (Max and Ruby) hasnt recorded since 4/14. I had downloaded the CE's that were available on the 4th and 11th but skipped the 18th when people reported the missing recordings. Dl'ed the one from last night.

In the recording history, the shows all say the show name, the generic description "The adventures of two bunny siblings" and "This episode was deleted because of its recording permissions (1002/0/)"

The show is on NOG, I get that channel, other stuff records fine on NOG before and after.

Heres another stab at the guide data change being a culprit...when I look in the todo list, I see all the Max and Ruby episodes, they all have real descriptions, it isnt until about a week out that they shift back to the generic.

Yet when the HR20 tries to record it and fails, it reports the error with the generic show description. This show is on 3 times a day and its failed all three times since 4/14.

We'll see if it bombs again today after the latest CE.


----------



## IAP (Jul 22, 2007)

Looks as if I found my answer on a different thread:



mssteuer said:


> I too have the same thing happening to me on my HR21-100. Had two shows last night that played as blank black screens...





macca said:


> I'm curious what shows you had this problem with? I've got blank recordings of Grey's Anatomy and Lost from last night recorded from KABC Los Angeles (Ch 7). *Just got off the phone with Directv and the guy told me that he could see an alert in his system that indicated there have been problems with "Los Angeles area HD channels" since early on 4/24 and they are "working to resolve them". He wasn't able to confirm if KABC was one of those channels affected.* He also claimed that the recently launched new satellite is supposed to help alleviate some of these issues. Let's hope so. I've been getting at least one blank recording every week for the past 6 weeks...





mssteuer said:


> Wow, it happened with EXACTLY the same two shows for yesterday on KABC Los Angeles (Ch 7). So it's definitely show specific in our area... Thanks for calling the problem in on all of our behalf
> I've had this problem a couple times before too (last week, The Office on NBC for example...


----------



## alaskahill (Jul 15, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Vindication?
> 
> Really... Did everyone lose LOST last night?
> 
> ...


LOST was a problem for me too......


----------



## alaskahill (Jul 15, 2007)

IAP said:


> Ugly Betty, Gray's Anatomy and Lost did not record last night. Actually, to be exact, the record light was on and the recordings were listed, but when I tried to play the shows I could only see black screens with the end of show messages asking me whether to save or delete the programs. After I reset the DVR, these recordings were no longer listed.
> 
> I did not have these problems before the latest software upgrade.


So another data point I had the exact same problems with those three shows and...... I do not live in South Cal. This occurred on the Dnver ABC affiliate..

And... I did not have this issue to this degree until this update.

And... I noticed in the history that the update downloaded right before those recordings...

An interesting set of coincidences.

If you can't tell I was aggravated especially given these are the first shows after the resolution of hte wirter's strike :nono2:


----------



## t_h (Mar 7, 2008)

t_h said:


> We'll see if it bombs again today after the latest CE.


Yep, still doing it.


----------



## t_h (Mar 7, 2008)

And now that I've gained the courage to look, several other shows have failed due to recording permissions. Mickey Mouse Club House and The Daily Show (which also had one fail with an "unexpected error 1010/0/").


----------



## rajeshh (Sep 11, 2007)

This is the first time I have had an issue like this. I have had HR20-100 for 6 months now.
When I tried turning on my hometheater system, I saw the Hr20 wouldnt start up. When I pressed the power on/off button, nothing still..Did a RBR..Am waiting a bootup.


----------



## Truffles100 (Jan 26, 2007)

Should have known something changed when I turned on my computer today and WMP indicated it found a new device and it actually shows the name of "Directv Plus HD HDR"

Then I needed to RBR both of my units. So not sure if the download happened 2 nights ago but didn't install until sometime today.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

ATARI said:


> I watched Survivor last night, and was planning on watching LOST tonight.
> 
> Got home and just checked, and it's there.
> 
> (let's out sigh of relief)


Disregard this 'false positive'. I have not yet received the new release.


----------



## sytyguy (Dec 7, 2006)

DBSNewbie said:


> ISSUE:
> 
> One time incident from about a week ago running CE 0x22b (which essentially is NR 0x22B) - HR20-100 would not respond to IR Commands. Light on front panel would blink, suggesting that unit is accepting IR signal, but actual command function does not occur.
> 
> ...


I had the exact same problem last night, RBR fixed it, but then received "searching for satellite" message.


----------



## grizbear (Aug 9, 2007)

HR20-100 running 0x22B

 *On the - side:*

Remote and front panel lockup with non responsive power button. Video still running. RBR fixed. First time I have encountered this. Remote light on panel did *NOT* blink.

HD channel 202 came up blank, switched to 204 and then back to fix.

 *On the + side:*

Guide seems faster

Channel banners displayed properly when changing.

Screen saver has not come on after 5 hrs, wiping out buffer. [This one started in 0x01FE and has been a major pain]


----------



## Ron DBS (Oct 31, 2007)

rajeshh said:


> This is the first time I have had an issue like this. I have had HR20-100 for 6 months now.
> When I tried turning on my hometheater system, I saw the Hr20 wouldnt start up. When I pressed the power on/off button, nothing still..Did a RBR..Am waiting a bootup.


I've had several issues with my HR20-100 since 0x022B came out. It's also about 6 months old.

1. No lights on receiver, even though it was set to record at the time. Later, after the recording would have completed, I powered the receiver on with the remote, but the it didn't light up (no power, ring, or resolution LEDs). However, the receiver was actually on because I could watch shows. Also, the recording that should have been made when the record light was off was actually there and watchable. Menu-initiated reset restored the receiver's lights.

2. Couldn't dim or turn off the ring of LEDs by manipulating the buttons on the front of the receiver. Menu-initiated reset restored the dimming function.

3. Similar problem to rajeshh's. The recording light was on but the receiver wouldn't power on with the remote or front-panel button. Red button reset restored operation. I don't think that I had the receiver set to record anything at the time, so I can't explain the record light.


----------



## t_h (Mar 7, 2008)

I tried turning off the media center machine, unplugging the ethernet cables and rebooting both HR20's with no network.

Both still skipped over a few shows since with the recording permissions problem.

So giving it less to do and a hard reset didnt solve it.


----------



## MrDad0330 (Jun 16, 2007)

Downloaded the CE at 11:15PM Friday, 4/25. Went smoothly, no issues that others have posted. I remain lucky I suppose. I do not know date of mfg and location as I do not wish to pull out my box and risk losening a connection. But it was installed June 1. 2007. 
The only issue on a CE was about 3 months ago were I would lose 242 and 247. I simply DL'ed the current software nationally released and all was fine. I have done about six CE's and all went smoothly with that minor exception. 
My HR20-100 has been rock solid for me AND although I still feel my Tivo's had some ease of use advantages, I am using the record button when I am watching two programs and want to jump back and forth. That seems to help ease the pain of not having DLB's..


----------



## Orangegrower (May 2, 2007)

I’m very pleased with the new release. The audio dropouts seem to be gone. Lip sync problems are better. The recordings are starting right on time. My HR20-100 remote that was overly sensitive in the RF mode seems to be much better. Have they worded on the 100 RF problems or is it just wishful thinking? All in all I’m a very happy camper.


----------



## dtomlinson (Aug 7, 2007)

I had to do an RBR on both my Hr20-100s with the new national release yesterday, but for different problems. The first one froze after trying to play back a previously recorded program (recorded after the new release). The live video continued in the small box in the upper right corner but the DVR would not respond to any remote commands. RBR resolved it. The second one displayed what I would describe as tearing of the image when playing back any previously recorded programs (recorded both before and after the new release). This was like pixelization but in bands. RBR also resolved this. The problem has not returned , so far.


----------



## t_h (Mar 7, 2008)

Heres a good one. Recorded the NFL draft today on nfl hd.

When I went back to start playing it, I got the progress bar with 4:30 length (good), a blank screen, and the current position showing random negative numbers (-3:-36 right now).

It responded slowly to FF/RW remote buttons, then after flipping through random negative position numbers, it froze and it unresponsive to the remote. Blue circle is still running clockwise.

I had started watching this earlier and watched about half of it.

It also looks like it isnt/hasnt recorded the second part that was in the to-do list, because it wasnt in the playlist.


----------



## t_h (Mar 7, 2008)

Did a RBR and tried to view the recording again. Same problem with negative position and freeze solid.

Going back to the NR.


----------



## yngdiego (Jul 28, 2007)

sytyguy said:


> I had the exact same problem last night, RBR fixed it, but then received "searching for satellite" message.


After my first reboot (because of the blank program issue with Survivor), the device got to step 1, I walked out of the room, came back a few minutes later and the picture was completely black. Front lights blinked with IR commands, but otherwise seemed dead.

A second reboot brought it back to life. NOT impressed with this update.


----------



## t_h (Mar 7, 2008)

Successfully redownloaded 01fe and rebooted.

It still wont play the recording, but the remote didnt freeze. Guess I'll be doing something else besides watching the second day of the draft this afternoon...


----------



## t_h (Mar 7, 2008)

Well this is entertaining. A few minutes ago after downloading 01fe, the box rebooted itself and started downloading 022b again.

Why does directv hate the idea of me trying to watch the nfl draft this afternoon?

Whats with the stepping forward and backward on this? If they think that slapping the CE in over the defective newly released NR is going to solve the permissions bug, I'm sorry to tell them that it doesnt and it has other problems to boot.

Also seems odd that this was forced in the middle of the day. I thought these things generally happened in the middle of the night.


----------



## sbelmont (Aug 5, 2007)

Watching HP national feed on 799 at the end of the race live with the channel set to record along with a driver channel so I could go back and forth. Suddenly the picture froze. Unable to rewind using the remote. Used previous to go to other channel, it was fine. Used previous to return to 799 and just saw black. Only way to get that channel back was to cancel the recording and change to another channel and back.

This is the first issue I've had with this release. I had this issue once before with the previous release. Both times while watching live while recording.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Orangegrower said:


> ...The recordings are starting right on time. ...


I haven't receive the latest NR yet, but having it record on time could just be a result of the restart. That seems to re-sync the clock. I've been restarting my HR20 every week in order to re-sync the clock.

I'll wait for mine to update and then see if things get messed up as some have reported. My HR20 hasn't had any problems.


----------



## eddy13 (Jun 4, 2007)

guys i am getting a vertical static line running across the screen on the left edge on channel 10-1 ota and direct tv mpeg 4 10.. its only happening on this channel no other channel is experiencing this problem.. is anyone else seeing it...Im in the miami area,,,,, is anyone else having these problems..

I have a hr 20-100


----------



## pinkertonfloyd (Jun 5, 2002)

rajeshh said:


> This is the first time I have had an issue like this. I have had HR20-100 for 6 months now.
> When I tried turning on my hometheater system, I saw the Hr20 wouldnt start up. When I pressed the power on/off button, nothing still..Did a RBR..Am waiting a bootup.


I'm having the same issues, since th eupgrade, if I turn the box off and come back after a few hours, the only way it'll power up is after hitting reset.

One time it had it's recording light on, but would turn on, hit the reset, it resetted then finished recording the show, so I had the last 5 minutes of the show.

Never had any issues since I got the HR20-100 9 months ago.

IS there a way to revert to older firmware? This version sucks! =-)


----------



## flipptyfloppity (Aug 20, 2007)

Spurious "okay to delete?"

Twice now with 0x22b (which is now national release) on my HR20-100, I have been recording and watching the recording in realtime (all the way caught up) and the unit stopped playing and said "do you want to delete this recording?" as if I had reached the end. Even though it had hours to go in both cases.

I think it is caused by interruption of the stream from the satellite. The stream pauses, but my playback continues in realtime and so I actually pass the incoming stream and end up "in the future" and of course there is nothing recorded for the time period which I am now playing at and so it thinks I have reached the end of the recording and asks if I want to delete it.


----------



## sbelmont (Aug 5, 2007)

2nd issue of the day. Was watching a recording on my HR20-700 when I noticed that the record light was not lit on the HR20-100 when it should have been. Paused the other box and switched over to the HR20-100. It was on the channel it had been left on and would not respond to the remote or any front panel buttons. RBR brought it back to life. History said the show was cancelled. The history also had a partial as it came back up with 7 minutes left so I was unable to tell what the reason was.

Got the update Thursday morning. Everything had been fine until today. I actually thought it seemed better until these two problems. No issues with the HR20-700 yet...


----------



## miksmi21 (Jan 19, 2007)

Had lockup last night. After watching a recorded movie, rather than sitting through the credits, getting to the end and hitting delete, I decided to instead hit Exit to Exit out of the recording returning me to Live TV.

HOWEVER....

Didn't take me back to Live TV. Instead, it took me to a black screen. Never recovered. Had to RBR.


----------



## schneid (Aug 14, 2007)

Picture is blank with sound on recording playback and/or

Recordings will not playback but just ask if I want to keep or delete.

Reboots to try to get this behavior to go away results in:

"Acquiring guide" message appears and won't go away.

Box boots to original drive although eSATA is plugged in.

I've forced the software re-download twice but things are still shaky.

None of these behaviors are consistent and there are too many variables so I just can't isolate the problem.


----------



## terrylmc (Dec 22, 2005)

One of my HR20's has locked up 3 times in the last 4 days. When it locks up, the tv channel that it was left on is still working just fine, but I have no ability to change channels, guide, menu, list, etc. Have to pull the plug or red button restart to get it to work again


----------



## FlashJordan (Sep 26, 2007)

1st post here just to chime in that my 2 HR20-100's sitting on top of each other both were 'on' and showing video but were unresponsive to remote or front panel inputs when I tried them 1st thing on Sunday morning. I RBR'd them both and all was back to normal. Scheduled recordings while locked were missed including the Spanish F1 Grand Prix on SpeedHD. Both boxes are still on 0x1fe. No idea if this is related to the 0x022B upgrade but was asked to include in this thread.


----------



## vandergraff (Sep 26, 2007)

One of 3 of our HR20-100's has locked 4 times in the last 2 days. It had never locked up previously. When it locks up it will not respond to the front panel buttons or reset button. We have to pull the power. This morning we came down to find the record light on (no show was scheduled to record) and again it was unresponsive to the remote, front panel buttons or reset. It took removing power for 5 minutes - powering on and then a reset to get it functional again. It received the update last week.


----------



## mweathers (Sep 4, 2007)

I have had an HR21-100 for about 5 weeks now. This is in addition to my HR20-700. I've had absolutely no problems with the 100....until I got the new software release last week. Since then, it has locked up twice in 2 days. The only way to reboot it is to unplug from the wall. When it locks up, not even the buttons on the front of the unit work. When I unplugged it and let it reboot the first time, the remote started working again. I went to my List and noticed that my hard drive was 98% full. Odd since I only have a few Series Links set up. I pulled up my List and found that the last 2 things that had recorded had messed up terribly: each show was a half hour long, but each show recorded for over 19 hours! Thus filling up the hard drive. I deleted both of them, and thought this was just a fluke....Well, this morning it was locked up again. Once again I had to unplug the unit. Once it rebooted it seemed to work okay (only been about 10 minutes since reboot). The hard drive had not filled up this time. The unit has locked up twice in 2 days. Before the software update, I had NO problems at all. Very frustrating to say the least......Where do we go from here?


----------



## mroot (Mar 13, 2006)

mweathers said:


> I have had an HR21-100 for about 5 weeks now. This is in addition to my HR20-700. I've had absolutely no problems with the 100....until I got the new software release last week. Since then, it has locked up twice in 2 days. The only way to reboot it is to unplug from the wall. When it locks up, not even the buttons on the front of the unit work. When I unplugged it and let it reboot the first time, the remote started working again. I went to my List and noticed that my hard drive was 98% full. Odd since I only have a few Series Links set up. I pulled up my List and found that the last 2 things that had recorded had messed up terribly: each show was a half hour long, but each show recorded for over 19 hours! Thus filling up the hard drive. I deleted both of them, and thought this was just a fluke....Well, this morning it was locked up again. Once again I had to unplug the unit. Once it rebooted it seemed to work okay (only been about 10 minutes since reboot). The hard drive had not filled up this time. The unit has locked up twice in 2 days. Before the software update, I had NO problems at all. Very frustrating to say the least......Where do we go from here?


I had recorded a movie off HDNet and when I went to turn on my box, it wouldn't do a thing. Had to hit the red button to reboot. When it came up, I had 7% space left and I found the movie I recorded was over 20 hours long! Ended up deleting it and getting disk space back to about 40%. I do NOT have the newest firmware, per the INFO screen.


----------



## raz175 (May 23, 2007)

HR20-100 totally unresponsive to remote and front panel buttons this afternoon. RBR would not work. Disconnected power, waited for thirty count and restarted. It was slow to restart, but eventually did. No previous problems with this unit.


----------



## Ron DBS (Oct 31, 2007)

Ron DBS said:


> I've had several issues with my HR20-100 since 0x022B came out. It's also about 6 months old.
> 
> 1. No lights on receiver, even though it was set to record at the time. Later, after the recording would have completed, I powered the receiver on with the remote, but the it didn't light up (no power, ring, or resolution LEDs). However, the receiver was actually on because I could watch shows. Also, the recording that should have been made when the record light was off was actually there and watchable. Menu-initiated reset restored the receiver's lights.
> 
> ...


Observed another problem:

4. Some time after restarting to recover from problem #3, I noticed that the To Do List was empty. Menu restart failed to correct this problem. However, the receiver still recorded progams that it should have. Tried another restart, but haven't checked the To Do List since.


----------



## jwebb1970 (Oct 3, 2007)

Since the last natl. release, I have had a few lock ups as well.

Not during normal viewing/operation, but when I was futzing w/ my Internet/PLC connection I did have the HR20 lock up when testing connection. Red button reboot fixed it, but was annoying.

OTOH, is it just me or has the reboot time (acquiring sat info, etc) gotten faster? The new DirecTv logo is pretty.


----------



## sbelmont (Aug 5, 2007)

Just came home and was unable to turn on the HR20-100. Record lite is on so I am going to wait until after I know it's batch of shows are over before I RBR. The HR20-700 is still fine.

3rd issue in 2 days. All user interface lock ups. :down:


----------



## johntewart (May 20, 2007)

I was out of town when the update was applied. When I returned home the unit was unresponsive to the remote and front panel. I used the red reset button to watch TV. When I checked my list I was surprised to find 9 hours of HD programs were deleted and approximately 6 hours SD programs were deleted. The disk was not full when I last used the unit and only 2 programs were scheduled to record during the time I was away. Only one of the 2 programs that was on the to do list actually recorded. None of this aberrant behavior was logged in the history file. In my opinion this is extraordinarily egregious release. Until DirectV improves the reliability of the HR20-100 I will continue to advise friends and relatives to stay away.


----------



## Hornnumb2 (Oct 4, 2006)

This unit is really wearing thin on my nerves. Twice in the last week I get no responce and have to do a RBR to get it back. On recorded material I have to pause it after each commercial fastforward to get the lip sync problem fixed. I am so glad that I have my Tivo box hooked up beside it so I can at least watch some shows


----------



## sbelmont (Aug 5, 2007)

sbelmont said:


> Just came home and was unable to turn on the HR20-100. Record lite is on so I am going to wait until after I know it's batch of shows are over before I RBR. The HR20-700 is still fine.


Update - Both tuners were recording but stuck on the shows thet were recording. One tuner should have recorded one show from 5-6:30. The other tuner should have recorded a show from 5-6 and then another show from 6-7. Both tuners were continuously recording the channels they were on for the 5:00 shows. The second tuner never swiched to the other show. Nothing listed in history. Not good. RBR

I don't have time to baby sit my DVRs. We can't wait another 2 months for this to be fixed. I'd rather they roll back ASAP. The last release was easier to deal with .


----------



## rsonnens (Nov 8, 2006)

sbelmont said:


> .... Nothing listed in history... .


I had thought that things were recording correctly but in-fact I lost the Simpsons and another show yet the Guide sez nothing about them.

I am expecting another lockup tonight.


----------



## Fenway (Aug 25, 2007)

I just posted this in the HR20 forum, under Two nights, Two lockups -



> I see I'm not alone with this problem.
> 
> We have the HR20-100. Turned it off last Wednesday night when we went to bed. Tried to turn it on Thursday afternoon (4/24/08). Had to disconnect from the power source and then it re-booted. Originally I thought it was the result of a power hiccup Thursday morning - although that did not even affect the LCD clocks.
> 
> ...


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

I've had two lock-ups the last 2 or 3 days. Both times I was watching a recorded show and at the completion of it I hit 'stop' and then nothing, black screen. Hit multiple buttons on remote and non-responsive. Reset on first lock-up and returned to normal operation. I haven't tried to reset the 2nd time around, because Record light on front panel of DVR was on, wife was taping the lame show "The Bachelor". So I dare not touch anything and screw up the recording. Hopefully it recorded it or my wife will have major aggro!

I'm on my H20 receiver now watching the NBA playoffs and I'm so overwhelmed at how much faster I can scroll through the channels/guide. It's way faster than my HR20. The HR20 wasn't always like that. When I first got it last summer it was just as fast as my H20, but not anymore:nono2:


----------



## Ron DBS (Oct 31, 2007)

Ron DBS said:


> Observed another problem:
> 
> 4. Some time after restarting to recover from problem #3, I noticed that the To Do List was empty. Menu restart failed to correct this problem. However, the receiver still recorded progams that it should have. Tried another restart, but haven't checked the To Do List since.


5. Got home and couldn't power it on via remote or front panel button. Tried red button reset. The power LED came on briefly, then went off. Waited quite a while and tried again. Still nothing and repeated several more times. After several minutes waiting, I went around to the back of my installation in order to unplug the unit from the power stip. It came to life while I was back there. Never actually unplugged it. After the receiver came back up, there were no lost recordings as far as I can tell. The unit did record a show only a couple of hours while I was at work prior to this incident. Oh yeah... the To Do List (see #4) is now working again.

I guess I'm gonna stop posting about these problems that started with the 0x022B update late last week. Looks like I'm in for daily resets for a while until D* figures this out and releases a fix.


----------



## Entr04y (Nov 16, 2006)

rajeshh said:


> This is the first time I have had an issue like this. I have had HR20-100 for 6 months now.
> When I tried turning on my hometheater system, I saw the Hr20 wouldnt start up. When I pressed the power on/off button, nothing still..Did a RBR..Am waiting a bootup.


I've had this happen to me twice since last tuesday. I haven't had a lock up on this box for months, and now twice in one week. I also had a black screen recording for the first time in a while, but I don't remember if that was prior to tuesday or after... or even what show it was.... I didn't think much of it at the time other than "that hasn't happened for a while" 

-- 
2 x HR20-100
http://tech.maroeste.com


----------



## DCappy (Sep 22, 2007)

HR20-100, 0x22b, 4/24/2008, National Release.

Saturday night she wanted to watch a DVD. Switched to DVD leaving HR-20 on. When the movie was over (about 9:30pm PST) switched back to HR-20. Nonresponive, none of the buttons on the remote or the front panel had any effect. Pushed the little red button and it's been working OK.

Had one recorded program start with a blank/black screen for the first minute or so. Rest of the recording was OK.

Been having random audio drops on Fox News (360).

Have had the unit for 14 months. Only problems were Lip sync and audio drops


----------



## TimeShifter (Dec 27, 2005)

Pre 0x22B, no problems to speak of. Post 0x22B, both HR20-100's have locked up, and created blank recordings.


----------



## rsonnens (Nov 8, 2006)

Today I tuned to a local HD station and the screen was a black blank screen (no messages on the screen.) Hit channel up and the same thing. Hit channel down the same thing.... Then I hit either the list or guide button (no sure which) and things suddenly displayed OK in the tiny window. Hit exit and everything is now OK.


----------



## FireMedic8039 (Dec 24, 2007)

Came home fom work this am. Turn on the TV and HR20-100. Power light came on. And then went off. Tried manually hitting the power button. No go. I unplugged the box for 15 minutes. Unit came back on. Two minuted afterwards I got the download now option. New release downloaded. No problems so far. Weird that it did the power thing before the update was installed.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

I noticed that my machine was off this AM. We never turn the power off on that machine. I turned it on and everything seemed fully functional (DOD and MediaShare were in Menu, I checked and could play a song) and luckily I did not seem to have any of the menu slowdowns others have reported.

I did go ahead and reboot the machine anyway, just to make sure everything was cool.


----------



## Toyo (Nov 19, 2007)

I have one of these in my master bedroom and noticed the other day that it did not do an update on the 23rd or whatever date it was. I forced a download using the 02468 mode. It went into the download program but it did not do the 22b. I tried it twice, both times it said "Found New Software" but it downloaded the same 0x1FE version. 

Anybody have any ideas?????


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Toyo said:


> I have one of these in my master bedroom and noticed the other day that it did not do an update on the 23rd or whatever date it was. I forced a download using the 02468 mode. It went into the download program but it did not do the 22b. I tried it twice, both times it said "Found New Software" but it downloaded the same 0x1FE version.
> 
> Anybody have any ideas?????


It will always say found new software even if it only finds the older software.

Until DIRECTV authorizes your receiver to receive the new update it will not download the newest software.

The newest software is on a staggered roll out and when it makes it to your area it will download automatically in the middle of the night.


----------



## Toyo (Nov 19, 2007)

RavenFan... Thanks for your response. I was under the impression that it didnt take this long to get it out across the country. The other HR's in my house got it on the 23rd? I guess I will just wait and see.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

I just got the update around 4am. No issues thus far. Myexisting recordings are fine and I recorded a program OTA and another on HDNet at the same time just as a test. No issues.

The guide is vastly improved. 

I don't have any series recordings scheduled until this evening. Hopefully all goes well.


----------



## mgavs (Jun 17, 2007)

I use an HR20-100 to record CNN each morning. When I play the recording there is now serious lip sync problems that I did not have before 22B. Even if I pause/play it does not fix it. Once, I was able to fix it by exiting the recording then starting again but that only worked once. I have tested this with the sound going to one TV on HDMI and also a second with optical. Both were out of sync the same amount so this is common to HDMI and optical. Before 22B I had almost no problems, now I have lip sync problems and I have to reboot 2 of my 3 HR20-100s some mornings since they wont respond to the remote ON or power on button on the HR20.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Aside from the To-Do list fiasco, this new update appears to be the worst thing D* has done in awhile.

I hope like hell I don't start having the problems that people are reporting here. My HR20 has worked very well since I got it 6 months ago and I'd like it to stay that way.


----------



## Orangegrower (May 2, 2007)

Orangegrower said:


> I'm very pleased with the new release. The audio dropouts seem to be gone. Lip sync problems are better. The recordings are starting right on time. My HR20-100 remote that was overly sensitive in the RF mode seems to be much better. Have they worded on the 100 RF problems or is it just wishful thinking? All in all I'm a very happy camper.


I guess I spoke too soon I am no longer a happy camper. This noon I turned on the receiver to watch the news and got the no response from the remote and front panel that everybody has been talking about. Did a RBR and things seem to be OK for now. If I would have been trying to record something after it locked up I would have been SOL.


----------



## Fenway (Aug 25, 2007)

SPACEMAKER said:


> Aside from the To-Do list fiasco, this new update appears to be the worst thing D* has done in awhile.
> 
> I hope like hell I don't start having the problems that people are reporting here. My HR20 has worked very well since I got it 6 months ago and I'd like it to stay that way.


All of our lock-up problems occured *before* the latest update. So far there have been no problems 2° to that.


----------



## Darkscream (Mar 8, 2008)

So far after this update we have had no problems whatsoever.

Mind you - we had no problems before it as well.


----------



## mrpickem (Jan 28, 2007)

Maybe I'm just the lucky one, but I have experienced no problems with this update. The guide is much nicer looking and faster, the mediashare works a little faster. I only received the update last night but I recorded a movie on 255 this AM with no issues. This is an extremely high tech component and there are bound to be glitches here and there...but overall I am very satisfied with this machine!


----------



## Ned C (Mar 6, 2008)

I have with this machine and its software (whatever the cause) is the screensaver coming on randomly. I can see it coming on after an extended hold, but now while watching something..
NC


----------



## gilviv (Sep 18, 2007)

Ron DBS said:


> I've had several issues with my HR20-100 since 0x022B came out. It's also about 6 months old.
> 
> 1. No lights on receiver, even though it was set to record at the time. Later, after the recording would have completed, I powered the receiver on with the remote, but the it didn't light up (no power, ring, or resolution LEDs). However, the receiver was actually on because I could watch shows. Also, the recording that should have been made when the record light was off was actually there and watchable. Menu-initiated reset restored the receiver's lights.
> 
> ...


Same problem here! Almost exactly as described, except I wasn't on the new release yet. Just got the 0x022B this morng.


----------



## RDH416 (Oct 24, 2007)

0x022B downloaded last night. No problems thus far with the new download. 

Although probably not adddressable in a software update unfortunately are the on-going problems with local HD OTA channels pixilating, picture freezings, and audio drops.


----------



## nowandthen (Nov 19, 2005)

Theater:
Model number: *HR20-100*
Firmware version: *0x02BB* updated 4/24
If you have networking connected: *No*
Does your unit lockup on start-up/power-up OR while running: *while running*

Locked up on Sunday 4/27. RBR'd. Found locked up on Tuesday 4/29 3;45pm. Did not check it on Monday, could have been locked up since then.

Den:
Model number: *HR20-100*
Firmware version: *0x022b* updated on 4/24
If you have networking connected: *No*
Does your unit lockup on start-up/power-up OR while running: *while running* (screen saver is running).
Locked up on Monday 4/28 RBR'd. Locked up on Tuesday 4/29 RBR'd.

RBRs do no good. Locks up the next day (non-responsive to remote or front panel)

RBR's are hardly a fix.

Why not roll back to 0x17e? Was stable for me except for the screen saver bug.


----------



## mgavs (Jun 17, 2007)

Fenway said:


> All of our lock-up problems occured *before* the latest update. So far there have been no problems 2° to that.


Baloney... I had no lockups until 22B went national. In case anyone is interested.... 2 out of 3 HR20-100s affected. All 3 are connected ethernet. No SWM so all 3 have dual cables with converters.


----------



## elshagon (Jul 9, 2007)

I returned from a weekend trip to find all my recordings deleted. The new firmware downloaded while I was away. My hard drive listed 98% full, but only with 3 shows recorded (all recorded while I was away, but none of the shows were setup to record). The time was off also. It listed weird times today such as Sun -6:-00am. Ok, it's no longer Sunday, and it's not minus 6:00. I called directv, but they were not helpful. I finally got the unit to display the right time by going into the menu and changing my time zone from Pacific to Newfoundland and then back again.

edit: resetting the time zone didn't work either, it just reverts to it's minus clock a few minutes later.


----------



## vandergraff (Sep 26, 2007)

Model number: *HR20-100*
Firmware version: *0x02BB*
If you have networking connected: *No* 
Does your unit lockup on start-up/power-up OR while running: *Locks up on start-up (coming out of standby).* Sometimes with the record light on - sometimes not. Reset not effective - had to remove power to restart

Other comments. The problem HR20-100 has locked up 4 - 5 times in three days. I have 2 other HR20-100s (both on 0x02BB) which are not locking up (touch wood). One of these is networked one isn't. The one that is locking up only has a single cable connected (only using one tuner) - the other units both have two cables/two tuners connected. None of them use OTA.


----------



## volleygirl (Jul 23, 2007)

Model number: HR20-100
Firmware version: 0x02BB updated 4/29
If you have networking connected: No
Does your unit lockup on start-up/power-up OR while running: while running

My HR20 was locking up constantly before this update. I have been rebooting at least twice a day. Now it's doing something different. I have American Idol set to record. I started to watch it live about a minute after it started. During commericals I was jumping to Versus to watch a little of the hockey game. I jumped back to AI and tried to rewind, doesn't work. I pressed List and selected the recording of AI in process. I got a black screen and it asked me if I wanted to delete the recording. I pressed exit to get back to the live version of AI. So now I have to decide when to reboot, because I'm watching AI now, Dancing with the Stars is next, and the Red Wing are on at 9. I definitely would like to be able to rewind at some point tonight.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

*Issue:* Press and hold INFO for 3-seconds with remote in RF mode will not take me to the System Info and Test screen. It only toggles the info banner. (Under 0x1FE, yesterday, I could press and hold INFO as a shortcut using the same RF remote.)


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Got home from work today to find my HR20-100 locked-up solid. No response from any buttons (remote or front panel). Unplugged, waited a few minutes, plugged back in.

Checked the software version, sure enough, 22b downloaded at 3:32am.

Went to play Spiderman for my son, and got my first blank recording/delete prompt ever!

Other problem I noticed is that there is now a noticable lag of one to two seconds from when the visual playback starts, to when the audio finally kicks in. Happens with recordings made before and after 22b, but not when changing 'live' channels.

I'm not getting a good feeling about this release. The big test will be Thursday: Survivor and LOST. If either one fails to record, my wife will not be happy (and I'm putting that mildly).


----------



## jaystizo (Dec 2, 2004)

I'm experiencing the same problem a lot of people are having here after getting the update. I was out of town this weekend returning yesterday (4/28) and when trying to power on my receiver, nothing happened. I had to hit the red button several times in order for it to come on. Sometimes, when I hit the red button, I would see the light on the power button come on but then turn off after 3 seconds.

Today, after coming home from work, I tried to turn on the receiver again but to no avail. Hittling the red button several times was the only way to bring it to life.


----------



## 4ever (Mar 28, 2008)

Model number: *HR20-100*
Firmware version: *0x022B*
If you have networking connected: *Yes*
Does your unit lockup on start-up/power-up OR *while running*

Other comments: Switched over from the HR10-250 in mid-March and had not a single problem until last night. My machine updated to x022B early yesterday, so I imagine that is to blame. While watching hockey, I was checking out my saved recordings and the interface froze, but the live tv continued in the PIP box. Remote non-responsive. Hit the red button to reset after waiting a while and that got it going again.


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

ATARI said:


> Other problem I noticed is that there is now a noticable lag of one to two seconds from when the visual playback starts, to when the audio finally kicks in. Happens with recordings made before and after 22b, but not when changing 'live' channels.


I had that with the previous version as well, so I don't think it's an issue with this release.


----------



## Fish Man (Apr 22, 2002)

Living Room:
Model number: *HR20-700*
Firmware version: *0x02BB updated 4/29*
If you have networking connected: *No*
Does your unit lockup on start-up/power-up OR while running: *while running*

Master Bedroom:
Model number: *HR20-100*
Firmware version: *0x02BB updated 4/29*
If you have networking connected: *No*
Does your unit lockup on start-up/power-up OR while running: *while running*

Both of the above units experienced lockups just a couple of days before as well as after the update.

Also, last night, they each got a 771 error. Changing the channel and then changing back cleared that error.

Since the lockups have been widespread on units with and without the firmware update, I think it's obvious that this error is actually not related to the firmware update, but rather, something that D* has changed in the data stream.

I rather doubt that calling D*'s telephone drones will do anything. I think the most direct way to get the information to DirecTV's engineers about what's happening is to report it in these forums!

Since I have an HR20-100 and an HR20-700, both of which are similarly affected, I've reported this in both the -700 and -100 threads about the 0x022b update, as well as in the thread about the lockups.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

After a day with the new update and after recording several series programs and a couple of one time recordings I am happy to report that I am having no issues whatsoever. Everything has performed flawlessly since the update.

<knocks on wood>


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

1. It's useful, now, to see when something first was telecast. Even if it just confirms that I'm recording a show which has appeared before.

2. Had some sluggishness after the factory download. Did a menu reboot and everything seems to have picked up to normal, now. 32 hours later.

3. Have been getting the screensaver popping up while watching a program - either live or from a recording. It was only happening when I'd left one of the tuners set on an M channel.

I'll have to check and see if it happens, now. I already have the habit of tuning to something other than XM when I go to watch a program.

It didn't happen consistently, btw.


----------



## alexcohen (Sep 27, 2006)

Model number: HR20-100
Firmware version: 0x02BB updated 4/24
Do you have networking connected: No

Last night I had my first bad recording in a long, long time. The SNL special with Alec Baldwin had nothing but a blank screen & a do you want to delete this recording box. I've also had a lot of pixelization problems since the update.

This morning the HR-20-100 would not respond to RF commands from 2 different remotes. It worked when I switched them back to IR. I tried both a menu reset & a RBR still no RF. The antenna is still connected but the unit just won't pick up the RF signals even though it worked perfectly last night.

Any Help?


----------



## SubSlr08 (Dec 4, 2007)

Model number:* HR20-100*
Firmware version: *0x022B* rcvd 4/29 at 4:32am
If you have networking connected: *Yes*
Does your unit lockup on start-up/power-up OR while running - *neither.*

Unit so far has hung several times while REW or FFWD to locate something on a recording. Had to STOP the playback and hit LIST then resume the playback to get restarted. It also had a 771 error when changing channels on first startup, but none since. All of the previous recordings were intact and it recorded fine last night. If these are the only problems I encounter I can live with this software. . .


----------



## Eraser-X (Jul 18, 2007)

Model number: HR20-100
Firmware version: 0x022B rcvd 4/29 at 3:32am
If you have networking connected: Yes
Does your unit lockup on start-up/power-up OR while running - Yes

I seem to have fallen into this thread a bit late and I have been punished it would seem for doing so. My issue is that while watching a recorded show the play back will lock up and all I can do is return to the list and select another show. The second show will lock up after a few minutes and it I return to the 1st show it now lists an incorrect recording length and shows that I am at the end of the show. If I use the menus to restart the receiver I can start the process all over again. Pressing the red seems to have fixed this issue at least long enough for me to watch one of the 2 shows. 

My biggest issue is that I made the huge mistake of calling CS and they refuse to do anything to help me unless I do a complete reset to my DVR and delete all of my shows. Now I do not work for or with Directv so I may not understand the logic behind having me go through this exercise except that it will get me off the phone for several hours until I have a few recordings on the box to cause the issues again. I do not see how anyone can trouble shoot my issues if I delete everything off the DVR vs. having me send it back where someone can use my box to duplicate and root cause the issue? To add insult to ingerry in this case I had a CS “supervisor” lie to me and 1st tell me that my case is the very first time he heard of the this type of issue and latter tell me I could not get a replacement because it could have the problem. The CS department also told me they had no knowledge of any software updates.

I hope that posting to this thread will help others as well as getting a solution for myself.


----------



## sbelmont (Aug 5, 2007)

SPACEMAKER said:


> After a day with the new update and after recording several series programs and a couple of one time recordings I am happy to report that I am having no issues whatsoever. Everything has performed flawlessly since the update.
> 
> <knocks on wood>


Better knock a lot. Mine was fine for 3 full days and then it locked up 3 times in two days. Been fine since though...


----------



## mv945 (Oct 6, 2007)

Model number: HR20-100
Firmware version: 0x022B rcvd 4/29 at 2:46am
If you have networking connected: No
Does your unit lockup on start-up/power-up OR while running - No

Since the update have multiple blank recordings - when attempting to playback it just prompts to Keep or Delete Recording.


----------



## alexcohen (Sep 27, 2006)

Eraser-X said:


> Model number: HR20-100
> Firmware version: 0x022B rcvd 4/29 at 3:32am
> If you have networking connected: Yes
> Does your unit lockup on start-up/power-up OR while running - Yes
> ...


The people here know far more than any CSRs!


----------



## n-spring (Mar 6, 2007)

Last night while watching my local Fox affiliate via the DirecTV HD feed, I suddenly started getting a frozen picture with no audio, followed by the dreaded "Searching for satellite" 771 errors. I made it all the way through American Idol without a hitch, but I wasn't recording at the time. Hell's Kitchen then started and the DVR also began recording while I was watching live. That's when the freezes / 771 errors started.

Something strange with this scenario was also the fact that I could change channel up/down to get the live channel back, but the show continued to record, even though I only have one tuner cabled up. It normally warns about navigating away from the channel and losing the recording. When I went back to watch the recorded version of Hell's Kitchen, I could see the spots where the video/audio would freeze, but my changing the channel seemed to have little affect on the recording.

Could this be related to the SWM changes coming down the pike? Are they dicking around with the software to support SWM and by doing so, introducing bugs into the current product?


----------



## zamzickles (Sep 21, 2007)

Model number: HR20-100
Firmware version: 0x022B 
If you have networking connected: Yes

Today, Unit was showing a channel, but would NOT respond to the Remote, not even a blink from the blue lights. Required a RBR to get functionality back. Since release, got a couple screen-savers in the morning.


----------



## mjones73 (Jun 20, 2006)

I just noticed my unit only has one tuner showing now after the upgrade. Rebooting doesn't fix the issue, swapping the cables doesn't help either.


----------



## mjones73 (Jun 20, 2006)

Update, I completely powered it down, left it unplugged for a couple minutes then powered it back up and I have both tuners now.


----------



## Pauley (Oct 16, 2007)

Master Bedroom:
Model number: HR20-100
Firmware version: 0x02BB
If you have networking connected: No
Does your unit lockup on start-up/power-up OR while running: while running

Wife hit 'List'. Got the menu with no text. Video still working in the small window. Remote was useless. RBR fixed it.

Recorded a show and would not stop recording. Remote was useless as were the buttons on the unit. RBR fixed it (and luckily still had the show it was meant to tape, although at three+ hours long).

Den:
Model number: HR20-100
Firmware version: 0x02BB
If you have networking connected: Yes
Does your unit lockup on start-up/power-up OR while running: while running

Turned on the TV. Video was playing but remote was useless and buttons on unit did not work. RBR fixed it.

My son told me that last night the remote did not work, but they could activate the guide with the system buttons. He is six, so I'm not sure what really happened.

Both units were relatively solid until this update.

Pauley


----------



## nowandthen (Nov 19, 2005)

Toyo said:


> I have one of these in my master bedroom and noticed the other day that it did not do an update on the 23rd or whatever date it was. I forced a download using the 02468 mode. It went into the download program but it did not do the 22b. I tried it twice, both times it said "Found New Software" but it downloaded the same 0x1FE version.
> 
> Anybody have any ideas?????


Yeah I have an idea... DON'T DO IT! :eek2: :nono: Have you read this thread? If I could force a download of 0x17e I would. You do not want ox22b!


----------



## RF_Eng (Jan 31, 2007)

Model number: HR20-100
Firmware version: 0x022B rcvd 4/23 at 2:52am
If you have networking connected: Yes
Does your unit lockup on start-up/power-up OR while running -Yes Locked Up.

I have to unplug the power cord, wait several secs, plug it back in and then wait a few mins before I can get any blur lights.


----------



## mroot (Mar 13, 2006)

I just got the update yesterday. I had it on an OTA station and it was looking fine. I paused the unit to go do something and when I got back and unpaused it, I was getting all kinds of pixelation and audio dropouts. I went back in the buffer and viewed some content that I had already watched, and IT WAS PIXELATED AND DROPPING OUT TOO!!! Weird. I changed the channel and came back and now it looks good again.


----------



## CopyCat (Jan 21, 2008)

Model number: HR20-100
Firmware version: 0x022B rcvd 4/29
If you have networking connected: Yes
Does your unit lockup on start-up/power-up OR while running - no

Didn't even know it took the update until I looked yesterday.

Nothing unusual happening, all recordings are still there, just some minor setup changes that appear to be defaults in the firmware had to be reset to our preference.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

It's been a little over two days with the new software, and I've needed to reboot my HR20-100 twice now.

Up until this 22b release my machine had been rock solid since June 2007.

As I posted before -- the real test is going to be tonight -- can it successfully record Survivor and Lost? I'm thinking I better set up a recording on my SD TiVo just in case.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

After 2 days with the new updates I have had no problems at at all. I wonder if there is a common thread among the boxes that are having problems. Certain batches perhaps? I didn't get my HR20-100 until October. Maybe the older ones are more susceptible to problems.


----------



## Score023 (Aug 22, 2006)

Still getting searching for sat 771 when I am recording a channel and I try putting on Comcast Sport Net Chicago on the other tuner. This started with the previous update and is still happening with the new update. 

Also happens on HGTV. This is the only issue with the new update so far.


----------



## SubSlr08 (Dec 4, 2007)

After 2 days with new release, I found that my Media Share had disappeared from the menu. It had been working fine prior to the "upgrade." I did an RBR and it's still not there. I'm gonna go back thru the setup on the PC and make sure all is kosher there just in case. 
Geez, I was hoping this would clear up the not being able to see videos on Media Share but now I can't even play back music. . .:nono2:


----------



## Eraser-X (Jul 18, 2007)

Model number: HR20-100
Firmware version: 0x022B rcvd 4/29 at 3:32am
If you have networking connected: Yes
Does your unit lockup on start-up/power-up OR while running - Yes

willie_tee Did the CSR at least offer a replacement? My issue is that I want a replacement and I was told that unless I complete a full reset I could not more on to the "next step" in the process. The Supervisor had the never to tell me that replacements were at his discression and that he decided I would not be getting one.


----------



## Dan_Shane (Jul 26, 2007)

SubSlr08 said:


> After 2 days with new release, I found that my Media Share had disappeared from the menu. It had been working fine prior to the "upgrade." I did an RBR and it's still not there. I'm gonna go back thru the setup on the PC and make sure all is kosher there just in case.
> Geez, I was hoping this would clear up the not being able to see videos on Media Share but now I can't even play back music. . .:nono2:


MediaShare is missing from my menu as well, and I just got the update two days ago.


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

ATARI said:


> As I posted before -- the real test is going to be tonight -- can it successfully record Survivor and Lost? I'm thinking I better set up a recording on my SD TiVo just in case.


You call two shows that don't even overlap a "real test"?  I'm recording Earl, 30 Rock, CSI, Lost, Without a Trace and Carrier tonight. Now that's a real test


----------



## Nachosgrande (Jul 11, 2007)

My experience was terrible - lost all my recorded shows and all other settings. 
See thread below. Why a download would be forced if there was a drive error is beyond my comprehension.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=127442&highlight=nachosgrande


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

dbronstein said:


> You call two shows that don't even overlap a "real test"?  I'm recording Earl, 30 Rock, CSI, Lost, Without a Trace and Carrier tonight. Now that's a real test


True dat.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

This afternoon I tried to bring my HR20-100 out of standby. The remote wouldn't turn it on, and I had to unplug it to get it to reboot.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

gpg said:


> This afternoon I tried to bring my HR20-100 out of standby. The remote wouldn't turn it on, and I had to unplug it to get it to reboot.


Welcome to the wonderful world of 22b.


----------



## ttodd1 (Oct 28, 2007)

Paused a show came back to try and play it after about 30 minutes and it is frozen. No screen saver came on, no response from the remote or front panel. Have not had this happen til this upgrade. Please tell me that a fix is on its way soon......


----------



## vandergraff (Sep 26, 2007)

*I posted similar message in the Two Days, Two Locks Thread below.*

Something caused the lock up issue to spike starting last weekend.

At the end of the day I suspect 99% of people spend 99% of the time recording and watching DirecTV programs on these units (duh). DirecTV should concentrate on ensuring that this core functionality is VERY stable.

I think DirecTV has actually been too responsive to requests from this forum and others for networking, media sharing, placement of to do lists etc (and yes I have networked one of my HR20 to watch video, listen to music etc). As a result they seem to send updates too frequently and issues like the ones we saw last wekend happen. If some consumers want to test these other features fine that is what CE is for - but DirecTV should spend more time on making sure core functionality is rock solid on national releases - if this mean less frequent releases I am fine with this. I have been very happy with the stability of my HR20s for the last six months (until last weekend).

I only wonder how much damage they have done with average consumers who have seen multiple lock ups over the last fews days and don't read these forums. They must be ready to ditch DirecTV. I also wonder how many HR20's DirecTV has needlessly swapped out because of this.

When I called to report one of my HR20's had locked up 2-3 per times day for three days (Saturday - Monday) their immediate response was to offer to swap it out. Because of what I read on the forum I said I would wait and see. So far no more lock ups...

Which brings me to my last point - we have no way of either confirming with DirecTV that there is an issue (when I and many other on this thread called DirecTV they were told no one else was reporting the issue) OR whether DirecTV have now fixed it. Good customer service would be transparent and keep customers informed on both issues.

For now I'll cross my fingers - hope its solved - but I'll also set recordings I really care about to also record on my old HR10 DirecTV HD Tivo.


----------



## speedcouch (Jun 23, 2004)

I've been patiently waiting for a software upgrade that would clear up the sceensaver issues on my two HR20-100s. But this latest "upgrade" has not addressed the issue! Last weekend, I set up recordings every two hours to try and defeat the screensaver coming on while we were out of town - since when the screensaver is on, it only records blank screen. When I came home Sunday, the actual program I really _wanted_ to see was not recording. The unit was locked up and when I rebooted, I got a message that only 10% of my hard drive was available. Because I'd recorded a lot, I thought that I'd caused this problem myself. Little did I know...

Last night, we watched the last program that recorded on Saturday evening and I saw what had happened. The program was 2 1/2 hours long and the DVR had recorded 21.5 hours! :eek2: No wonder my hard drive had gotten filled up for the first time since I got the thing a year ago!

So, this morning, I finally called DirecTV about the screensaver issue. The first rep claimed she'd never heard of the problem, checked her system and had no notes about it. Then she read the script about rebooting (which I've tried), asked if my cables were connected, and suggested it was a problem with my TV. After pointing out I have the problem on both TVs, I finally asked to speak to a supervisor. (She was getting ready to schedule a service call and I pointed out I knew they couldn't fix the problem that way, that I simply wanted someone to acknowledge the problem and put it on the record).

2nd guy was much nicer (and didn't insult my intelligence with the standard "reboot" suggestions), but he checked and checked and said he had no record of anyone reporting the screensaver problem. He did say that he would make a record of my call and check with the "other call centers." Now, I know how they lie, but it could be that I'm the first person to report the screensaver issues on the east coast. I still find it hard to believe that no one has called since this problem began in February, but who knows! I was relying on someone here reporting the problem to their contacts at Direct, but maybe I was wrong.

Anyway, if you are experiencing the screensaver coming on in the middle of the night or during periods of inactivity, PLEASE call and report the problem to Direct immediately! This is the only way we're going to get the problem fixed in the next software update.

Cheryl


----------



## 10david2 (Apr 2, 2008)

speedcouch said:


> I've been patiently waiting for a software upgrade that would clear up the sceensaver issues on my two HR20-100s. But this latest "upgrade" has not addressed the issue! Last weekend, I set up recordings every two hours to try and defeat the screensaver coming on while we were out of town - since when the screensaver is on, it only records blank screen. When I came home Sunday, the actual program I really _wanted_ to see was not recording. The unit was locked up and when I rebooted, I got a message that only 10% of my hard drive was available. Because I'd recorded a lot, I thought that I'd caused this problem myself. Little did I know...
> 
> Last night, we watched the last program that recorded on Saturday evening and I saw what had happened. The program was 2 1/2 hours long and the DVR had recorded 21.5 hours! :eek2: No wonder my hard drive had gotten filled up for the first time since I got the thing a year ago!
> 
> ...


I was just wondering, do you leave your box on all of the time?


----------



## speedcouch (Jun 23, 2004)

10david2 said:


> I was just wondering, do you leave your box on all of the time?


Yes.

I've read some people suggesting to put it in Standby, but I never think to do that. Maybe I can remember to try that this weekend.

Cheryl


----------



## 10david2 (Apr 2, 2008)

speedcouch said:


> Yes.
> 
> I've read some people suggesting to put it in Standby, but I never think to do that. Maybe I can remember to try that this weekend.
> 
> Cheryl


I have never had screensaver issues like discussed here. I always turn my boxes off when I'm not watching. Could that have anything to do with my "lack" of problems?


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Speedcounch, are you recording to a seperate DVD recorder or internal to the hard drive?


----------



## mgavs (Jun 17, 2007)

Here is another problem since 22B. When I rewind or FF, sometimes the picture will change then stop. It look like the rew/ff stopped but it did NOT. For instance, this AM I rew CNN which was still recording. The video went back but then stopped at a point. When I hit play the video started several minutes prior to the freeze point. I agree with others here that this was not ready for national release and needs a lot of fixing. Directv is messing this up adding features most people will never use. The only thing I really want/need added is MRV. Other than that they should fix the basic functions. BTW, one of my 3 HR20-100s locked up again yesterday, never did that before 22B.


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

speedcouch said:


> Yes.
> 
> I've read some people suggesting to put it in Standby, but I never think to do that. Maybe I can remember to try that this weekend.
> 
> Cheryl


My remote puts the receiver in standby when it turns the TV off. Yours doesn't do that?


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

dbronstein said:


> You call two shows that don't even overlap a "real test"?  I'm recording Earl, 30 Rock, CSI, Lost, Without a Trace and Carrier tonight. Now that's a real test


I thought I'd update - it went six for six as best I can tell. I've only watched Lost so far, but I checked all the other shows and they start fine.


----------



## nowandthen (Nov 19, 2005)

speedcouch said:


> I've been patiently waiting for a software upgrade that would clear up the sceensaver issues on my two HR20-100s. But this latest "upgrade" has not addressed the issue! Last weekend, I set up recordings every two hours to try and defeat the screensaver coming on while we were out of town - since when the screensaver is on, it only records blank screen. When I came home Sunday, the actual program I really _wanted_ to see was not recording. The unit was locked up and when I rebooted, I got a message that only 10% of my hard drive was available. Because I'd recorded a lot, I thought that I'd caused this problem myself. Little did I know...
> 
> Last night, we watched the last program that recorded on Saturday evening and I saw what had happened. The program was 2 1/2 hours long and the DVR had recorded 21.5 hours! :eek2: No wonder my hard drive had gotten filled up for the first time since I got the thing a year ago!
> 
> ...


I called this in a couple of weeks ago. They had no record of complanits. Right  So, you are not the first person to report this problem. It did not used to be a problem. It started a couple of months ago and it drives me crazy. Turning off the output has no effect on stopping the screen saver bug. It's a fracking software bug. It has nothing to do with turning the unit on or off. In fact the unit isn't really off. Only the front panels lights go off and the outputs shut down. It is still alive and watching to record your programs, assuming the screen savor bug doesn't bite you in the arse. Many theories in that thread but none hold water. It's a bug!

Discussion about the screen saver bug here http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=120196


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

*Issue:* One hour recording ended up recording 3 hours 18 minutes but still only displayed as one hour.

*Description:* Series Link for "Dead Like Me" recorded the 1 hour episode on Monday 4/28/08. The information for the recording showed 1 hour recorded. Played back the recording tonight and the progress bar had a length of 1 hour. Fast-forwarding and skipping correctly updated the progress bar to report my current position within the one-hour.

However when I got near the 1 hour mark, I fast-forwarded to get to the end, and instead of stopping at 1:00, the fast forwarding continued until the time counter under the progress bar read 3:18. The one-hour recording of "Dead Like Me" contained this program, plus "Star Trek Enterprise", plus "Torchwood", plus 18 minutes of another show.

I deleted the 3 hour 18 minute recording for this 1 hour program and the free space indicator jumped from 17% to 28%.


----------



## jimed1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Watching live TV from OTA antenna. Changed channels to another OTA station and got a blank screen. Switched back to previous channel and it was blank. Tuned to a satellite channel and it was blank too. Rebooted to correct the problem. Never had this issue until latest software update. 

These machines are crap. Lots of people have problems with them, and they have no idea this forum exists for complaints. After this long I would just about promise you the only way to fix most of these issues is going to be with a complete software re-write or a new hardware platform, or both....


----------



## nowandthen (Nov 19, 2005)

Finally, I got an acknowledgment from a technical support person that they know about the lock up problem and that they are working on it. That's all I ask, just tell me you know about it and you're working on it. Previous calls were met with "we have no reports of that problem" or something similar. 

I got lucky and was connected directly to their highest level of support. Didn't have to go through the lower level CSR BS. This guy was very nice and seemed to know what he was talking about.

No ETA on the fix but he said they are working on it. I do believe him. He said they were inundated with calls starting last Friday regarding the lock up issue.

I can hang in there as long as I know they are working on it.  

By the way, I got him to officially log the screen saver bug. He titled it "Screen saver pops up of it's own accord". So those of you "experiencing" the screen savor bug may have a shot at adding to that report when you call in. Good luck!


----------



## bixfisher (Jul 10, 2007)

Since the 0x22b software upload, both my HR20's media server feature is screwed up. I am using TVERSITY as the server and it was working GREAT until the update. Now I get some broken images in the thumbs display and the server times out when it hits those images. I have reset receivers, TVERSITY, even resized files to smaller sizes, all with NO good results. Any ideas?


----------



## Webini (Feb 4, 2007)

I really don't understand why D* has so much trouble programming a stable system. It's not like they are writing a Windows program that has to run on multiple OSs, multiple patch levels, with 1000s of different hardware combinations (and associated drivers).

D* is programming to a totally closed system! They control the hardware, OS, and patch levels. My system is identical to my neighbors in every way. How can they not test sufficiently and keep sending out updates that cause problems? Sloppy

D* should put out an ad "competent programmers and QA staff wanted".

Terrible!


----------



## sytyguy (Dec 7, 2006)

There may be a fix for the associated freezes, check this thread out....

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=127136&page=8


----------



## bixfisher (Jul 10, 2007)

I did the reset as suggested by sytyguy and IT DIDN"T HELP my media server problem. You would think that D would check this crap before they force something on us. I am really po'ed over this thing!


----------



## SubSlr08 (Dec 4, 2007)

bixfisher said:


> Since the 0x22b software upload, both my HR20's media server feature is screwed up. I am using TVERSITY as the server and it was working GREAT until the update. Now I get some broken images in the thumbs display and the server times out when it hits those images. I have reset receivers, TVERSITY, even resized files to smaller sizes, all with NO good results. Any ideas?


As reported here earlier, I have a similiar problem with WMP11 server. I have gone completely thru the PC setup, reset all of the boxes, restarted the router, plugged and replugged cables, etc. The HR20 can connect online and VOD works great - but *NO* Media Share ever comes up on the menu. I'm at a real loss as to where to turn next. It all worked great before this update. 0x22b surely isn't an upgrade . . . is it??


----------



## bixfisher (Jul 10, 2007)

SubSlr08 said:


> As reported here earlier, I have a similiar problem with WMP11 server. I have gone completely thru the PC setup, reset all of the boxes, restarted the router, plugged and replugged cables, etc. The HR20 can connect online and VOD works great - but *NO* Media Share ever comes up on the menu. I'm at a real loss as to where to turn next. It all worked great before this update. 0x22b surely isn't an upgrade . . . is it??


No it isn't. I had trouble with WMP11 last winter and switched to TVERSITY. Wow, TVERSITY is and was great. No issues at all once I changed over and left WMP11. The TVERSITY is working somewhat now. I just cannot figure out what is different between the photos that do show and the ones that do not. File extensions (.jpg) are all the same, file sizes don't seem to be the issue. So I am just not at all sure what is going on.

wbf


----------



## bixfisher (Jul 10, 2007)

UPDATE...UPDATE...UPDATE
Just got off the phone with a D* technical rep......she sounded like she was familiar with this problem or ones similar to it in the MEDIA SHARE features. She advises that there is a known "issue" with how the new software tracks PIXEL counts on items in the "ON DEMAND" modules. It appears that this pixel count is limiting the number of pixels allowed in the images. Having looked now, it makes some sense since the pictures I am having trouble with are higher resolution images than the ones that are playing ok. Will wait and see but she said that programmers are working on a bunch of issues with this 0x22b release and to expect fixes very soon. Any input from you folks in the forum welcome. I thought I would pass this along for all to know.

wbf


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

I finally had a lock-up this morning. I was scrolling throught the guide and it locked up on me. I just waited it out for about a minute and it went back to normal. It hasn't done it again since. For the people that are getting lock ups maybe just try waiting a minute or two before doing an RBR to see if it unlocks on it's own.


----------



## nowandthen (Nov 19, 2005)

SPACEMAKER said:


> I finally had a lock-up this morning. I was scrolling throught the guide and it locked up on me. I just waited it out for about a minute and it went back to normal. It hasn't done it again since. For the people that are getting lock ups maybe just try waiting a minute or two before doing an RBR to see if it unlocks on it's own.


Hmmm. I haven't actually waited to see if it comes back. Worth a try I suppose.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

Occasional loud audio spikes happen on the DD audio output when transitioning between play mode an silent modes of trick play. 

This bug was introduced during the last software development cycle in conjunction with the changes that corrected other problems with the DD audio stream… a fact that has been reported multiple times in the appropriate threads, yet this unacceptable bug has now been turned over into the national release. 

I am very disappointed to see such shoddy follow-up and attention paid to fixing such bugs without the appropriate “what did the latest set of fixes break” follow-up that is dictated by even minimal software development standards. Does the concept of regression testing and follow-up even exist with the DirecTV DVR software development team? You've got people doing the testing and bug reporting part of it for you for free, and yet you still fail to act on the bug reports and turn the newly introduced bugs over into the national release. Unfricken believable!!!!


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

No lockup/reboots in over two days, and all the shows I have recorded since Wed have recorded and played back OK.

So I am optimistic.


----------



## rajeshh (Sep 11, 2007)

I was recording Desperate Houswives today, and started watching it 20 minutes late. Eventually I caught up with live..didnt see any audio sync issues etc. However when the program finished, I clicked Stop, and then tried to delete. At that point it seemed to get stuck. I was able to exit from that screen. I went back to List, and saw the show still showed there, so I clicked on it, and deleted again, and this time it did delete. Anyone else see anything like this?


----------



## ebandman (Dec 13, 2007)

No lockups for 3 days now (had 2 after 0x22b download 4/24). However when I use 30 skip on recorded programs, lip synch is way off >sec unless I push pause and wait 1 sec before resuming. This seems only to occur with programs previously recorded not with "live TV"; ie. when I rewind live TV and then use 30 skip, no lip synch problems. Doesn't matter if the recording was before or after the upgrade. Even starting a recording from beginning results in way off lip synch unless hitting pause first. Anyone else see anything like this?


----------



## volleygirl (Jul 23, 2007)

Model number: HR20-100
Firmware version: 0x02BB updated 4/29
If you have networking connected: No
Does your unit lockup on start-up/power-up OR while running: while running

I am still having the same issue I originally reported. Can't rewind or pause live TV. All recordings immediately ask if I want to delete them. Reboot fixes the problem, but I am rebooting daily at this point.


----------



## johntewart (May 20, 2007)

This release has been part of our lives for nearly 2 weeks now. A number of people in this forum have reported issues with the release. Unfortunately we lack the ability to put these issues into perspective because we do not know what percentage of the installed base of the H2X-xxx have issues with the 0x022B release. We also do not know how many users called DirectV to report an issue with the release. It is unlikely that DirectV would open its kimono and share this information with us. If those of us who have an issue with the release are a fraction of a percent it could be attributable to flaky hardware that can not handle the new bits that are part of this release.

That being said it would be nice to know if DirectV has an estimated timetable to resolve the issues that have been cited in this thread.


----------



## pacific85 (Mar 28, 2008)

My HR20-100 was a refurb shipped from DirecTv in March. It seemed to be working ok on the previous 0x0f1e(?) release, but with the 0x022b release installed late in April, I've been having one problem after another. 

I've run into multiple problems: lock ups, blank recordings, missed recordings, even transponders out on 99s, audio sync, partial recordings, late start recordings, and recording long past the end of shows. The daily reboots are really annoying and the lack of reliability totally defeats the purpose of a DVR. 

Since I was really satisfied with the HR10-250, this has been a step backwards. I just wanted the new HD programming on a DVR. 

What I don't understand is what's busted in my house? The HR20 seems to work for some people who report no problems with their equipment. Do I have too many series links? The wrong mix of SD and HD shows? Is it OTA (which I'll disconnect if that will help)? HDMI? Remote scheduling?

I'll go home and try a DELETEARCHIVE to see if that will help for now. 

Thanks for all the great info out there! Keep posting.


----------



## jimed1 (Jan 12, 2008)

I am rebooting my HR20-100 almost daily now since the 22b update. Blank screens on every channel, OTA or satellite channels.

This is retarded!!

I am not connected to the internet and I don't have many scheduled recordings..


----------



## Pauley (Oct 16, 2007)

Between my two units, I continue to get lockups about once every 2-3 days. Directv should allow some method to go back to the previous firmware. To have this amount of people encounter the same problem should get them into overdrive to fix this or put things back.

I have worked for major computer companies, and we have always let people regress their BIOS if necessary until a problem is fixed.

I missed three shows today, so I'm getting frustrated.

Pauley


----------



## Pauley (Oct 16, 2007)

speedcouch said:


> Anyway, if you are experiencing the screensaver coming on in the middle of the night or during periods of inactivity, PLEASE call and report the problem to Direct immediately! This is the only way we're going to get the problem fixed in the next software update.


Just for the record, the screensaver comes on after about 2 minutes of inactivity (i.e. paused TV). Does yours come on while watching? I have my system on most of the time so it is typically 'broadcasting' even when the TV is off. I have not had a large amount of blank recordings (about 2 in 6 months), so I have not made a correlation with the screen saver.

Post-send edit: Never mind I saw your earlier notes describing how it turns on every night. Weird.

Pauley


----------



## Pauley (Oct 16, 2007)

I think this started with this 22b release...
If I hit list and then guide, the guide that comes up is that annoying guide that asks which guide you want to see. If I hit guide from a tv show it works as I have programmed it and takes me directly to the channel guide.

Pauley


----------



## t_h (Mar 7, 2008)

Four black recordings on one unit, and the remote was sluggish. After RBR the four black recordings were viewable and the remote was good.


----------



## SirDave (Aug 16, 2007)

Note that many people are not having any issues, but this is my personal experience and my opinion of that experience. I, like many consumers, do not want to 'play' with my DVR to make it work.

[rant on]

Fundamentals are missing. This box should do everything, and I mean EVERYTHING, in it's power to Record and Store programs. I get 'Cancelled by User'. I get RBRs out the wazoo. I'm learning that after getting a NR, I need to unplug the sucker (and I do it for 10 minutes) before I get any stability back.

Make the recording aspect of the box absolutely air-tight. Every line of code should be designed with keeping the schedule correct and keeping the completed recording intact.
The 250 might have been slow, but jeez, it NEVER missed or deleted (on it's own) a recording.
The problems Directv is creating in my house is quickly becoming not worth the price. The monster dish has gone out of alignment 3 times in 2 years. I can't use the system when it rains, which is actually the best time, for me, to watch something. The OTA cable came loose because the tech didn't tighten it, so lost recordings due to rain and the lack of OTA. I've had to watch NCAA Tournament games on the PC in a 3x5 inch window because my cats are cancelling the recordings. :sure: I've had friends over and not been able to watch the recording.  I am now parallel recording everything on my Vista Media Center, both OTA and on the dish via sVideo. It all culminates in frickin' embarrassment and a waste of my time and money. I used to recommend Directv. You can see the referrals all around my neighborhood. I don't recommend it anymore. It has really gone downhill in the last 2 years. Buggy boxes, inconsistent results, bad releases.

[rant off]

We need the option to not install a NR and/or an option to rollback to the previous version. Think 'System Restore'. 
The current condition of software releases and forcing the update is not acceptable.


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

Not sure if this is a 022B issue and actually I suspect is isn't but.. Got this release last week on my HR20-100. Everything seemed fine. Last night my wife was watching and changed the channel - no now video. The audio is fine. I did a reset (red button since I can't see any video to find the remote reset) - no difference, then powered off by unplugging for 30 seconds and no difference. The sound comes back after it restarts but no video.
Was using HDMI. So I disconnected and found S video and sound cables and tried that - no difference - just sound and no video. The "menu" system from the TV shows so that seems to work, but may be not all the circuits.
I suspect that this isn't 022B but that my box's video died. Any ideas?

I will try and drag in a small TV later and connect to HR20 and that should show which (TV or box) is the problem.

Again any ideas? This doesn't seem to match any of the symptoms previously in these threads because restarting doesn't seem to fix.

UPDATE 5/7 - got home last night and the TV and DVR worked fine. So I suspect this is part of the 022B problem and it just took a while for the receiver to reset itself. The box works and so does the TV


----------



## Lurker17 (Apr 21, 2008)

HR20-100 with 022B -- Sunday night 5/4 received Desperate Housewives and Brothers and Sisters on the satellite MPEG-4 HD channels just fine but only recorded a black screen with nonsense time stamps.


----------



## Ron DBS (Oct 31, 2007)

Ron DBS said:


> 5. Got home and couldn't power it on via remote or front panel button. Tried red button reset. The power LED came on briefly, then went off. Waited quite a while and tried again. Still nothing and repeated several more times. After several minutes waiting, I went around to the back of my installation in order to unplug the unit from the power stip. It came to life while I was back there. Never actually unplugged it. After the receiver came back up, there were no lost recordings as far as I can tell. The unit did record a show only a couple of hours while I was at work prior to this incident. Oh yeah... the To Do List (see #4) is now working again.
> 
> I guess I'm gonna stop posting about these problems that started with the 0x022B update late last week. Looks like I'm in for daily resets for a while until D* figures this out and releases a fix.


I haven't had to restart my receiver in the week since my last post above. Knock on wood...

I did experience what appeared to be a lockup once while watching a show on Sunday afternoon. The receiver was on but wouldn't respond to the remote. I decided to try an experiment based on what someone else reported here. Insead of hitting the red button, I left the receiver on and did something else for a while. About a half hour later, I tried the receiver again and this time it responded to the remote. In other words, this lockup was only temporary. It's been fine since.


----------



## heathramos (Dec 19, 2005)

I have two HR20-100 receivers and one has froze 3 times recently and now the other one just froze for the first time.

Basically I turn the tv on with the remote and notice that the remote isn't working with the receiver.

I try to use buttons on the receiver itself and they don't work either.

I end up having to hit the red button and everything is back to normal.

I am on 0x22b


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

Had a lock up on sunday. Red button fixed it.


----------



## jimed1 (Jan 12, 2008)

I have now lost all OTA reception thru my HR20-100. Two RBR 's have not brought it back. Anyone else losing OTA?

Three blank recordings over the weekend right after I received the 22b update.

I don't understand why some people do not have problems and others do. Different components installed by the manufacturers or just plain low bid manufacturer...


----------



## bluedogok (Sep 9, 2006)

OOPS...wrong model......Sorry.


----------



## Pauley (Oct 16, 2007)

Pauley said:


> Just for the record, the screensaver comes on after about 2 minutes of inactivity (i.e. paused TV). Does yours come on while watching?


Looks like I jinxed myself. Turned on the TV this evening and there was the screen saver with audio playing. I have never seen that before and can't imagine what would cause it to have turned on. I hit the play button and the video came on without incident. Not sure when it came on, but AmerIdol taped okay and I turned on the TV about 9:15 (central).

Didn't they say they fixed something with the screensaver and 22B? What a terrible firmware release...

Pauley


----------



## mostroad (Oct 1, 2006)

Turned on the HR20-100 receiver today, got a friendly message about the software upgrade having been done, guide info and live tv seemd fine... Went to my list button and all of my recordings are gone. The list is totally empty. Everything is also gone in the prioritizer and to do lists. I tried restarting, rbr, etc... No luck. It's all gone. I'm deeply disappointed. (The wife is furious.)

Anyone else have this unfortunate result from their "upgrade?"


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

mostroad said:


> Turned on the HR20-100 receiver today, got a friendly message about the software upgrade having been done, guide info and live tv seemd fine... Went to my list button and all of my recordings are gone. The list is totally empty. Everything is also gone in the prioritizer and to do lists. I tried restarting, rbr, etc... No luck. It's all gone. I'm deeply disappointed. (The wife is furious.)
> 
> Anyone else have this unfortunate result from their "upgrade?"


I had the exact same problem several weeks ago. Playlist completed wiped after receiving a message that an update had been installed.

And today I had another similar problem. Turned on the TV, when to the Playlist to watch a show I recorded last night, but it won't play. As soon as I select Play, I get the prompt to Keep or Delete the show. The info tells me the show was recorded last night (CSI) and for 1 hour. All the shows on the playlist won't play. The playlist shows everything as it should, including 52% available on the drive, but not one recording on the list will actually play.

We had some severe storms today and lost power, but the HR20-100 is plugged into a UPS. 0x22d was installed on 5/13/08.

This is the 3rd time I've lost shows on this HR20-100 since I received it last fall. My wife doesn't trust this unit -- she also records all her 'must see' shows on a TIVO SD unit (which has never dropped any recordings).

Any suggestions/help would be appreciated.


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

trh said:


> I had the exact same problem several weeks ago. Playlist completed wiped after receiving a message that an update had been installed.
> 
> And today I had another similar problem. Turned on the TV, when to the Playlist to watch a show I recorded last night, but it won't play. As soon as I select Play, I get the prompt to Keep or Delete the show. The info tells me the show was recorded last night (CSI) and for 1 hour. All the shows on the playlist won't play. The playlist shows everything as it should, including 52% available on the drive, but not one recording on the list will actually play.
> 
> ...


I feel your pain also. Exact same thing happened to me. Playlist shows programs as recorded, but when Play is selected all I kept getting was the Keep or Delete options. None will play. Hot? You bet!


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

johnp37 said:


> I feel your pain also. Exact same thing happened to me. Playlist shows programs as recorded, but when Play is selected all I kept getting was the Keep or Delete options. None will play. Hot? You bet!


I used the red reset button twice today and now all the shows play. I lost several shows that I had recorded last night, but getting back several of the movies I previoiusly recorded was more important.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

trh said:


> I used the red reset button twice today and now all the shows play. I lost several shows that I had recorded last night, but getting back several of the movies I previoiusly recorded was more important.


In the future if you are able to do a menu restart (meaning the unit is not locked up) do so.

Doing a RBR or pulling the power cord should be the last thing you do. It is not very good for the hard drives in the units.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Michael D'Angelo;1605592 said:


> In the future if you are able to do a menu restart (meaning the unit is not locked up) do so.
> 
> Doing a RBR or pulling the power cord should be the last thing you do. It is not very good for the hard drives in the units.


Thanks for the advice.

I did try the menu restart first, but I still had the same symptons (recordings on my playlist that wouldn't play).


----------

